# looking for a plan for a square pub table



## chunky08 (Apr 11, 2008)

having trouble finding finding a plan for a square pub style table, want to build a table 40"by 40" by 36" high , chairs also , any help greatly appreciated 

thanks cliff


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

chunky08 said:


> having trouble finding finding a plan for a square pub style table, want to build a table 40"by 40" by 36" high , chairs also , any help greatly appreciated
> 
> thanks cliff



So who is Cliff?

Without giving any details, your request is like calling up General Motors and asking for a car. This is a woodworking forum, and if you're into woodworking, you might try designing your own table. You could start with just a rough sketch of what you want and then make it more defined. Pretty soon, you'll have a sketch that you can figure out materials and make a cut list.

If you need assistance in the process, you can no doubt get info here just by asking. Can't help you much with buying plans or any free ones. You might just do a Google search, or look at:
http://www.plansnow.com


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I have seen way too many Pub Tables...I don`t get it!


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

You could just find a set at plans for a table and chairs and just doctor the measurements. As mentioned above Plans now is a good place to look.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I hang out in skid bars and not "pubs" so I can't help ya'. Sorry.:laughing:


----------

